# Motorcycle Display



## Clark (Jul 30, 2008)

My wife and I both own Harley's and have been on the search for a cheaper bike that needs some work. I was wondering about cool ideas to store motorcycles in a kind of display mode as our existing Harley's are quite a site, as I am hoping our fixer upper will become. We plan on adding to the collection over time.

Open to any cool ideas.


----------

